# June's new obession



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She has never be attached to toys, other than to retrieve them, or play tug with one of the other dogs. I bought a stuff toy blue jay the other day, it peeps when you push on its chest. June paid no attention to it the first few days, but for the last 3 days she is treating it like its her puppy. She can't leave it other than to take a quick potty. I loaded them up for a run yesterday, and she had the stuffed bird in the Durango with her.
She is determined to stay in the back room with her bird. Keeping it next to her stomach unless she is cleaning it. It seems like the bird is causing her more stress, than it making her happy. Her tail is down if she has to leave it for a second, and she has to run back and make sure its where she left it. God forbid if one of the other dogs get anywhere near the bird. Now today she added a toy pig to her litter.
From what I have been able to find most females will stop this behavior on their own after two weeks. Its the stage that real puppies would not need their momma with them 24/7. I've just been debating on if I should just let it play out, or take bird from her because of the stress its causing her.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awww, poor June... It's kind of sweet, really. The question is, would it cause her more stress if her "baby" turned up missing? The moms in the animal world are so protective... sometimes, it seems, even more so than some humans!!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

FWIW. Personally, and I would let it play out for a few more weeks. Whatever is going on in that little doggie head, those toys are serving an emotional purpose.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

very interesting! Did she go through a heat cycle recently? Is she spayed? Just curious! 

I remember when Ginger was about 4 to 6 months old she found an old stuffed "Mr. Bigglesworth" toy that I had on a shelf and as she would squeeze it with her mouth it made noise different than a typical squeeky toy. And it really seemed to upset her to the point that she would nudge the toy and whine / cry over it. I thought it was really weird and took the toy out of sight / reach from her. And then she didn't care about it anymore.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's intact, and her last heat was about 3 months ago.
I figure its something hormonal going on with her.
Cash hopped on her bed this morning, and she went into attack mode.
Poor Cash did not know what hit him.
I guess I'm getting to see a glimpse of how she would react, if she ever had puppies.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes! So that sounds so much like what I have read about how they act when having false pregnancies. The only thing I don't ever see mentioned though is if she will go into another early heat cycle when her body realizes it is not pregnant? I guess you can try to reduce her food intake and make sure not to rub her belly or breast tissue so that she doesn't start lactating. But everything else I read says it will pass on its own unless there are complications of vomitting, lethargy, depression, vaginal discharge. 

Good luck! Keep us posted. Nature is so amazing!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She is starting to leave her stuffed litter for 15-20 minutes at a time, so I'm hopeful that the phase is passing. Lucy picked up the bird the other day, and we had a Vizsla stand off. I traded toys with Lucy, so June could have the bird back without a fight.
I miss having June hang out with me, kind of selfish I know.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Start dressing up like the bird!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

That's a pretty cute story! They can get obsessed about things - our male was so obsessed with lizards last year he'd run out in the yard and go from place to place where he'd once seen them. I thought he'd never give it up and then slowly, he just stopped doing it. 

I'm sure this will also pass.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

TR... I was inclined to say let it play out, but I"ve been away a week now, and things seem to be pretty much the same with June and the precious baby bird... Is she physically OK? Is is possible she is having some kind of female problem, or hormonal imbalance?? Is there any remote possibility she could be pregnant???
Remember... our pup is a miracle puppy and was Born almost 2 wks late because he was a solo. normally they die in the uterus and aren't found until the mama becomes ill and is taken to the vet. There isn't enough hormone to induce labor.
What the heck is going on with your girl??


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

There is no way she is pregnant, and is physical fine. She is a little off on her food, but she has to be burning less calories by laying in her bed with the bird, and not chasing squirrels half the day.
Yes, most likely hormones play a big part, and it should clear up on its own within the month. The vet did say I could give her something to calm her, if I felt she needed it.
Other than that its have her spayed, if she does this again.
She's 4 years old, and I normally have my females spayed between 5 and 6 years old. I have had a few older females have problems later in life, and I hate to have a old dog put under anesthesia if I can keep from it.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Have you got any pics of her "litter"????


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

No I haven't, but it would be easy to get one.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh, that would be a cute picture!


----------

